# Desert Hairy Scorpion



## Mr.Scorpion (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, I just picked one up and need a few reassurances from you guys. Its in a large critter cage with 4 inches of sand, a log to climb and hide under, a shallow water dish and small pot submerged halfway beneath the sand for a retreat. 
What is the humidity to be kept at? 

And, seeing as it is from the desert, do I use my larger heating mat to heat the entire tank, or my smaller one and just keep it on one side of the tank so the other side is cooler? And do I leave the heating mat on all night? (I live in Canada, and I keep the tank in the basement so it gets pretty cold at night)

Also, do these guys need a UV light for the daytime or is a well lit room fine?

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## buthidae46290 (Sep 27, 2005)

Id take the water dish out. As I understand it they dont like humidity at all. Whatever moisture they need they can get from their food. It gets pretty cold at night even in the desert so the temperature can drop at night w/o worries...Im not too sure on specifics though...


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Sep 27, 2005)

keep it as dry as you can, 50% and under is preferable.  You dont need the water dish, but it never hurts to have one.  just fill it once a week or so.  4inches shuold be fine for it.

You can use a heat mat (on the side of the tank, never under).  temps should be warm during the day, 30ish is good.  and its ok if it falls to lower during the night. As said, it gets quite cold in teh desert.  So room temperature will be fine.

Wonderful scorps, always diggin up a storm.  You'll probably have to redo the sand in about 2months.  thats about how often I repack mine.  a bit of peat in the sand lets it hold shape a bit better.

Also avoid a great deal of UV light, its not good for them in long doses.

my Spadix tank:  10gal, 4 1/2" sand/peat mix (60/40 mix), 2 driftwood pieces,  lamp w/ 60W (i think) bulb...and a water dish that keeps getting buried.


----------



## final-sting (Sep 28, 2005)

i think water every 4weeks its enough. 

My hadrurus have on one leg a 1-2mm big black point> maybe a littel micosis?

This guys are sensitive for micosis. I hold my arizonesis absoulut dry, 27-32C, no water dish. The humidity its bye 57%.


----------



## Prymal (Sep 28, 2005)

Jesse-

Keep the set-up simple as they'll bury almost everything in substrate as they burrow. 
The best substrate I've found for any desert species is the ZooMed Repti Sand (red or natural). It compacts better than any other substrate and has a high-rate of structural integrity so that burrows won't collapse. If you do decide to use the Repti Sand - wet it thoroughly and allow it to dry before introducing your scorp. 

My set-ups for my 2 adult females:

Standard 5.5 gallon (21L) glass vivarium w/ sliding screen lid
4" (10 cm) of Repti Sand
Cast resin simulated flat rocks (lighter in weight than real rocks) and several large fragments of broken terra cotta plant pots.

Of course, you can be a bit more decorative. I just prefer simple functional set-ups.
Keep temps at least 80F (27C) during the day with 5-10 degrees drop during the night. If you're going to use a heat mat - as suggested above - place it at or on the rear wall of the enclosure, not underneath as this will make the scorpion's burrow abnormally hot. Scorpion's typically burrow to escape the harsh heat during the day. The burrow should be cooler than the above ground environment. 
Keep the humidity low <50%. Only offer a water bowl for a short period every 3-4 weeks, during the night - place it in the enclosure just before you go to bed and remove it when you get up.
Lighting is unnecessary unless you wish to view your scorp during the night. If so, use a standard red incandescent bulb. Scorpions do not react adversely to red light so, this will allow you to observe your scorp without disturbing its nightly movements and explorations. Best of luck!


----------



## Antares (Sep 28, 2005)

I never put a water cup nor do I mist in my H. spadix enclosure, and it is doing just fine. I guess they get all the water they need from their preys. I also keep it a room temperature and it is very active, spending its days and nights digging around.


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Sep 28, 2005)

Tham you for your help. How do I get the heating mat to stick to the wall or is there a different method?


----------



## ScorpDemon (Sep 28, 2005)

Mr.Scorpion said:
			
		

> Tham you for your help. How do I get the heating mat to stick to the wall or is there a different method?


 i use duct tape around all four sides of the heating pad, and if you want you can put another tank beside it, and they can share the heat from the heating pad.. maybe nobody else does it, but its what has worked for me.. i have no scorps at the moment, i miss them.. maybe soon i can get back into them..


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Sep 29, 2005)

Thank you ScorpDemon, I am now happy(along with my scorp)with my set-up.


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 2, 2005)

ScorpDemon said:
			
		

> i use duct tape around all four sides of the heating pad, and if you want you can put another tank beside it, and they can share the heat from the heating pad.. maybe nobody else does it, but its what has worked for me...


               I do this too,works fine.Heat two tanks from one mat


----------

